# Benelli Super Nova Turkey choke and shell patterns



## bowhunt4fun

What I have to offer is non biased in any way. When I was planning on patterning my Supernova I couldnt find any information on good chokes and shells to use. So me and my Partner decided to go all out and by most of the Turkey loads available, and a few affordable choke tubes. The only patterns I have are from my Benelli super nova 24" steady grip gun. I also have a Benelli Super nova 26" barrel with the comfortech stock that we shot with too. My 26" gun likes the Jelly head combo with the win. xtended range 3.5 6 shot. The other gun used was a Mossberg 835 22" barrel. Both guns were shot from a lead sled and had a centered pattern before we started shooting. Not shown in the pics...I had a 3x3 foot paper taped behind each target to ensure the pattern was centered. This is nice at 40+ yards 

Chokes used in the Benelli 
---- Carlson Non ported .665 
---- Primos Jelly head .655 


---Shells used: 
-Lead 
Winchester XX 3" 5 shot 
Winchester XX 3" 6 shot 
Winchester XX 3.5" 5 shot 
Winchester Highvelocity 3.5" 5 shot 
Federal F/C 3" 5 shot 

-Hevi 
Winchester Xtended range Supreme elite 3" 6 shot 
Winchester Xtended range Supreme elite 3.5" 6 shot 
Rem Hev 13 3" 6 shot 
Rem Hev 13 3.5" 6 shot 
Rem (old school Hevi shot) Premier magnum 3" 6 shot 
Rem (old school Hevi shot) Premier magnum 3.5" 6 shot 


All of the patterns are from 45 yards 5mph wind 25 degrees F. Im only attaching the patterns for my top choices for 45 yard+ shells. From the results I will be shooting a carlson choke in my benelli and Rem. Old school Hevi. 

Carlson choke Hevi 13 3" 6 shot 








Carlson choke Remington (old school Hevi) premier magnum 3.5" 6 shot 









Carlson choke Remington (old school Hevi) premier magnum 3.5" 6 shot (2nd shot) 









Carlson choke Win. Xtended range supreme elite 3.5" 6shot 









Primos Jelly head choke Remington (old school Hevi) premier magnum 3.5" 6 shot 









Primos Jelly head choke Win. Xtended range supreme elite 3.5" 6shot 











Primos Jelly head choke Win. Xtended range supreme elite 3.5" 6shot (2nd shot)


----------



## TSS Caddis

bowhunt4fun said:


> Primos Jelly head choke Win. Xtended range supreme elite 3.5" 6shot (2nd shot)


Hmmm, here is what I get with the exact same combination at 40yds. 10" circle.


----------



## MERGANZER

Comp-n-choke has some phenomenal chokes for the NOVA. I do beleive that Benelli recommends CNC tubes actually. I ordered one last year and patterned it out to 65 yrds. (I won't shoot 65 yds in the wild) but under great controlled environments it would kill a turkey! I beleive they recommended Winchester supreme shells in a number 5 for 3.5 inch shells. I may have to double check that but their recommendations were terrific. Only problem is when that gobbler is at 10 yards yu have very little margin for error it is like slug hunting for turkeys LOL! Thanks for the report 

Ganzer


----------



## bowhunt4fun

TSS Caddis said:


> Hmmm, here is what I get with the exact same combination at 40yds. 10" circle.


your more then welcome to come do some patterning with us. We have already spent $400+ just in shells this year not to mention chokes. BTW your shooting at 40 yards and a 10" circle. Im shooting 45 yards and 7.9" circle. I have two benellis and the 24" steady grip doesnt like the Xtended range as much as my 26" gun.


----------



## TSS Caddis

So in 5 yds and 2" less diameter, I'm going to lose over 140 hits? I'm not knocking your post, I'm just showing what I was able to get with the exact same combo.


----------



## bowhunt4fun

TSS Caddis said:


> So in 5 yds and 2" less diameter, I'm going to lose over 140 hits? I'm not knocking your post, I'm just showing what I was able to get with the exact same combo.


every gun shoots different. I have two Supernovas and both respond different to the jelly head choke and Xtended range. Once again I invite anyone to come pattern with us and they can put there money where there mack is. Im out to find what the best choke and shell is for my gun, and I found it and after spending $80 on just Xtended range shells I found that it was not the best shooting shell out of my gun. That being said it may work great in your gun. I do know one thing though at 45 yards there wasnt one shell shot all day out of any gun with 4 different choke combinations that were even close to 140 hits total in 8".


----------



## Sib

I think if bowhunt4fun had scanned his targets with some black paper behind the target we would get a more realistic view of the pattern. The low contrast on the holes outside of the circle makes them nearly invisible. I realize he marked his hit inside the circle, but the empty area outside distorts the pics, imo.

TSS your photo of your target has some woodgrain behind it to show better contrast and gives the paper a much fuller look. Very nice pattern and set-up, btw, you've certainly done your homework. 

And if you look in the 3" area it might be a draw as to whom has more.


----------



## bowhunt4fun

Sib said:


> I think if bowhunt4fun had scanned his targets with some black paper behind the target we would get a more realistic view of the pattern. The low contrast on the holes outside of the circle makes them nearly invisible. I realize he marked his hit inside the circle, but the empty area outside distorts the pics, imo.
> 
> TSS your photo of your target has some woodgrain behind it to show better contrast and gives the paper a much fuller look. Very nice pattern and set-up, btw, you've certainly done your homework.
> 
> And if you look in the 3" area it might be a draw as to whom has more.


 
I wish I had my patterns at work I would rescan them with a black piece of paper behind them. Maybe tommorow. I have all of my shots counted in the 8" circle. If you look at all of my patterns none of them are close to the internet myths of 250 shots in a 10" at 40 yards. I plan on taking the gun out one last time the weekend before the season starts to make sure everything is still on. At that time Im going to take pics of our target setup (3'x3' background), how the pattern is centered, and show the yardage through the range finder.

TSS....what size paper are you using?


----------



## TSS Caddis

Didn't measure the paper, only the 10" circle.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Bowhunt, when you say Rem Hevi 13, Rem has never made Hevi 13 and only used the origninal 12gcc hevishot. Hevi 13 is only loaded by environmetal, you state that used 3" and 3.5". What variety were they. Hevi came out with a manufactured for a year Green and Red hulls that had 1 3/4 and 1 5/8, I warn you that these shells were junk and was the reason for the introduction of the bronze loads last year. To anyone buying hevishot, by the bronze 3" 2oz loads and the 2.25 3.5 inch loads, in all but very few cases these loads will outppattern the previously mentioned red and green loads by a long shot. 

250 in a ten inch circle is not an internet myth. I have seen guns with Nitros put consitenly over 300. And I know a guy on another the forum that can put 250 in a ten inch circle with Hevi 2.25oz 3.5inch 6s, and he has the resume to back it up. 

Not claiming that I can do it, Girlfriends gun will put 200+ in a ten inch circle at a taped 40 yds in ideal conditions with Old White Hevi Shot. 

My gun will average between 190 and 200 in a ten inch circle at a taped 40yds with the Bronze 2.25 3.5 6s. 

Caddis Nice pattern

One thing for everone to think about. The Original Extended Range was put together way better than the new ELITE EXTENDED RANGE. The Orig used a better wad and buffering matieral than the new stuff.


----------



## bowhunt4fun

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bowhunt, when you say Rem Hevi 13, Rem has never made Hevi 13 and only used the origninal 12gcc hevishot. Hevi 13 is only loaded by environmetal, you state that used 3" and 3.5". What variety were they. Hevi came out with a manufactured for a year Green and Red hulls that had 1 3/4 and 1 5/8, I warn you that these shells were junk and was the reason for the introduction of the bronze loads last year. To anyone buying hevishot, by the bronze 3" 2oz loads and the 2.25 3.5 inch loads, in all but very few cases these loads will outppattern the previously mentioned red and green loads by a long shot.
> 
> 250 in a ten inch circle is not an internet myth. I have seen guns with Nitros put consitenly over 300. And I know a guy on another the forum that can put 250 in a ten inch circle with Hevi 2.25oz 3.5inch 6s, and he has the resume to back it up.
> 
> Not claiming that I can do it, Girlfriends gun will put 200+ in a ten inch circle at a taped 40 yds in ideal conditions with Old White Hevi Shot.
> 
> My gun will average between 190 and 200 in a ten inch circle at a taped 40yds with the Bronze 2.25 3.5 6s.
> 
> Caddis Nice pattern
> 
> One thing for everone to think about. The Original Extended Range was put together way better than the new ELITE EXTENDED RANGE. The Orig used a better wad and buffering matieral than the new stuff.


 
Here is what shot like crap out of 2 different benellis and one mossberg 835 and 5 different choke tubes. We had 5 shot and 6 shot in each 3 and 3.5" shells.
The reason I made a reference towards remington is the the picture on this shell is identical to the remington shell








Here is what I refer to as 'old school hevi shot' this shot the best out of all the different loads.










Also I have heard a lot about the 'nitros' on the different discussion boards but have never seen them in any store to purchase...where do you buy them from? And if I recall doesnt the Rem hevi-13 still hold the record for most shots in a 3"? Pretty much from what I gather all of the 'old school' shells were much better then the shells you can purchase now. Because I was less then impressed with the $37.99 box of 3.5" winchester supreme elite Xtended range.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Ok tryin to get this straight, the red box Bronze shell = OLD SCHOOL 

I cannot stress how important that it is the bronze shell shown in your picture and not the red or green shell. That is a great round. 

Nitros can be found at www.Nitrocompany.com do not show your wife the price, but they are the real deal if you are into counting pellets. 

RemHevi 13 does not hold world record. Environmetal the company that produces the redbox ammo licensed the use of hevi shot to Remington. last year or 2 years ago Id have to check the contract expired. Environmetal upped production on there own loads RED BOX. 

Remington never loaded hevi 13, only original hevishot. Hevi 13 is 13gcc and Original hevi shot is 12gcc.. Hevi 13 is moly coated also

Yes win ext elite version is garbage compared to old win ext range. Same shot differnt components. 

As for world record, the guy I was reffering to in the earlier post with 250 in a ten inch circle, is just that man. His name is Steve Conover and had four championships I believe. He has the most in depth working knowledge of turkey guns, chokes, and loads I have ever scene. He frequents a forum that I live on and is a wealth of knowledge and willing to share it. 

What is the constriction of the jellyhead that you are shooting? That is an awesome choke for the mid range price it demands.


----------



## bowhunt4fun

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ok tryin to get this straight, the red box Bronze shell = OLD SCHOOL
> 
> I cannot stress how important that it is the bronze shell shown in your picture and not the red or green shell. That is a great round.
> 
> Nitros can be found at www.Nitrocompany.com do not show your wife the price, but they are the real deal if you are into counting pellets.
> 
> RemHevi 13 does not hold world record. Environmetal the company that produces the redbox ammo licensed the use of hevi shot to Remington. last year or 2 years ago Id have to check the contract expired. Environmetal upped production on there own loads RED BOX.
> 
> Remington never loaded hevi 13, only original hevishot. Hevi 13 is 13gcc and Original hevi shot is 12gcc.. Hevi 13 is moly coated also
> 
> Yes win ext elite version is garbage compared to old win ext range. Same shot differnt components.
> 
> As for world record, the guy I was reffering to in the earlier post with 250 in a ten inch circle, is just that man. His name is Steve Conover and had four championships I believe. He has the most in depth working knowledge of turkey guns, chokes, and loads I have ever scene. He frequents a forum that I live on and is a wealth of knowledge and willing to share it.
> 
> What is the constriction of the jellyhead that you are shooting? That is an awesome choke for the mid range price it demands.


The jelly head is a .655 and the Carlson is a .665. I guess my problem is this...we have shot lots...I mean lots of rounds of turkey loads. We have never came close to 200 hits in a 10" circle at 40 yards. This is with a centered pattern, static conditions, shooting from a vice with a red dot sight. Either me and my friends are doing something extremely wrong, or there is a lot of BS out there. Im leaning towards the BS...with over $600 in turkey loads in less then a year, $300 in chokes, and 4 different guns none of are patterns even come close to the myths. Im all about learning and having all the odds in my favor. I live in Carleton Michigan on a 160 acres and can shoot out of my backyard any day. If someone would like to come down and show me how to pattern a turkey gun Im all ears. PM me for information.


----------



## TSS Caddis

In the limited patterning I did last year with 4 different rounds and a couple different chokes, I got the 176 above, so I don't think 200 is BS at all if someone was using Nitro's or had spent more time money.


----------

